# Tortoise pics



## georgeandbessy (Jul 14, 2016)

Hello everyone I love seeing pics of tortoises so please will people share some. By the way I'm not some sort of tortoise pervert


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 14, 2016)

Appx 30 year old female leopard:





3 yr old Manouria emys phayrei



10 year old male intergrade M. emys emys/emys phayrei



16 year old male Aldabran




wild caught male Gopherus agassizii



Appx. 20 year old male sulcata



Rescued female leopard, age unknown



Where it all starts



O-o-o-o-ps! How did that get in there?


----------



## Rue (Jul 14, 2016)

All I can contribute is this:


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 14, 2016)

Rue said:


> All I can contribute is this:
> View attachment 180213


Cute! What species is he/she?


----------



## Rue (Jul 14, 2016)

Hermann's!


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 14, 2016)

Rue said:


> Hermann's!


Thanks your answer.


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 14, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Appx 30 year old female leopard:
> View attachment 180201
> 
> 
> ...


WOW do all those belong to you. Your so lucky


----------



## Meganolvt (Jul 14, 2016)

Roland!


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 14, 2016)

Meganolvt said:


> View attachment 180255
> Roland!


Awwwww sooooo cute


----------



## Raymo2477 (Jul 15, 2016)

Here's some of mine.


----------



## Franklin'sMom (Jul 15, 2016)

Here's a few pictures of my 9 month old sulcata Franklin


----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 15, 2016)

I love seeing all of these pics! Too cute!

Here is my Brazilian boy Potato...




And my Colombian Bubbles! He's a real goofball.




I'm just adore them!


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 16, 2016)

Raymo2477 said:


> Here's some of mine.


Wow you have lots of tortoises. I'm soooo jealous


----------



## jdarends (Jul 16, 2016)

Gordon chasing my peacock


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 17, 2016)

jdarends said:


> Gordon chasing my peacock


You have a tortoise and a peacock.


----------



## jdarends (Jul 17, 2016)

3 sulcatas



and "Kevin" as the girls call him


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 17, 2016)

jdarends said:


> 3 sulcatas
> 
> 
> 
> and "Kevin" as the girls call him


Awwwwww


----------



## Rue (Jul 17, 2016)

Is Kevin a problem? If I don't get more chickens... I was thinking pea fowl (not more than 3)...but I don't want to keep them if I can't provide a decent home...


----------



## Jade-ShellBabyCharlie (Jul 17, 2016)

my 8yr old hermann Charlie


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 17, 2016)

Jade-ShellBabyCharlie said:


> View attachment 180628
> my 8yr old hermann Charlie


Awwww I have a Hermann too :0


----------



## Jade-ShellBabyCharlie (Jul 17, 2016)

He's got a little pyramiding, but he was bought like that from a garden centre, so now lives a much happier healthier life


----------



## jdarends (Jul 17, 2016)

Rue said:


> Is Kevin a problem? If I don't get more chickens... I was thinking pea fowl (not more than 3)...but I don't want to keep them if I can't provide a decent home...


He is cool. Doesn't bother anyone. My cat is his best friend. No other peacocks around do he is quiet. Comes and goes as he pleases


----------



## Rue (Jul 17, 2016)

Do you clip his wings?


----------



## jdarends (Jul 17, 2016)

Nope. He showed up about 10 years ago. Comes and goes as he pleases. He is hand tame only with me


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 25, 2016)

Franklin'sMom said:


> Here's a few pictures of my 9 month old sulcata Franklin
> View attachment 180445
> View attachment 180446
> View attachment 180447
> ...


Aww, I love that he has rubber duckies at bath time! 

This is my Russian, named Steve:


----------



## Franklin'sMom (Jul 25, 2016)

Thank you! I thought he needed some friends to bath with lol I wish I could find some turtle ones


----------



## sarahandtegan (Jul 29, 2016)

Here's my 4 month old sulcata! Lil Tegan on the move! My nephew just can't get enough of her! she's hit the 110gram mark today! Growin like a weed... 





Also here's a big 18 year old sulcata they have at the science center in town!


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 30, 2016)

sarahandtegan said:


> Also here's a big 18 year old sulcata they have at the science center in town!
> View attachment 181772


Nice!  I wanted to use a wall just like that on my tort's outdoor enclosure, but it was easier to just get cedar boards.  Looks awesome!


----------



## Pearly (Jul 31, 2016)

just the other day in their bath, my yearlings: Shellie the redfooted and Tucker the Brazilian cherryhead


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 31, 2016)

My 6 year old adorable Moroccan Greek, Tidgy.


----------



## alex_ornelas (Aug 1, 2016)

2 1/2 year old Oliver


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 2, 2016)

alex_ornelas said:


> 2 1/2 year old Oliver
> View attachment 182181


Aww, nap time? Super cute!


----------



## ShockerFX (Aug 2, 2016)

This is the first time I've seen Thortoise go into a full burrow not just digging for fun


----------



## littlelotti24 (Aug 6, 2016)

I must say its amazing to see all the loved tortoises on this feed


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## TortoiseLover8 (Apr 22, 2017)

Liked!


----------



## TortoiseLover8 (Apr 22, 2017)

Just read online that red footed tortoises EAT protein


----------



## Pearly (Apr 22, 2017)

TortoiseLover8 said:


> Just read online that red footed tortoises EAT protein
> View attachment 205514


That is disgusting!!!! Sorry, but i have a bit of a weak stomach


----------



## Greta16 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hermie's first excursion outside. She loved the sun but seemed to get a little nervous when she seemed to hear a car drive by..


----------



## TortoiseLover8 (Apr 22, 2017)

Oh sorry I was just wondering


----------



## Stuart S. (Apr 22, 2017)

Pearly said:


> That is disgusting!!!! Sorry, but i have a bit of a weak stomach



LOL


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Apr 23, 2017)

TortoiseLover8 said:


> Oh sorry I was just wondering



Yes, redfoots do need animal protein as they are one of the omnivorous species. Personally, I would buy pinkies instead of such a large feeder as in the photo you shared, but meat should make up about 10% of their diet. If you happen to be a new redfoot keeper, I recommend you look at this list of easily accessible food: https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/nutrition/good-foods-list (redfoot diets are quite different than say, a Russian tortoise).


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 26, 2017)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Yes, redfoots do need animal protein as they are one of the omnivorous species. Personally, I would buy pinkies instead of such a large feeder as in the photo you shared, but meat should make up about 10% of their diet. If you happen to be a new redfoot keeper, I recommend you look at this list of easily accessible food: https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/nutrition/good-foods-list (redfoot diets are quite different than say, a Russian tortoise).


That's a good link! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Jun 23, 2017)

Here is my two years old leopard.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Jun 23, 2017)

more pic


----------



## SnapperAndShelldon (Jun 23, 2017)

Aww, cute!


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 23, 2017)

biyeshengplay said:


> more pic
> 
> View attachment 210985


Awesome picture!


----------



## Jimb (Jul 3, 2017)

My 3 heading out to their outdoor enclosure Maximus is 20 months, Tazer is almost 11 months, & Mudflap is 20 months. I call Maximus my Pygmy Sulcata cause his growth is almost undetectable, He's healthy and happy though!


----------



## Yuri Gagarin the Tort (Jul 3, 2017)

My sleepy little buddy


----------



## JoeyA95 (Jul 9, 2017)

They're all so cute!


----------



## Peliroja32 (Jul 9, 2017)

My 4mo old Chélé


----------



## Raymo2477 (Jul 9, 2017)

Klaus, my big boy, just destroyed some watermelon and is eating the rind.


----------



## Raymo2477 (Jul 9, 2017)

Mine love mice...which comes in handy when one of my snakes doesn't want to eat it's dinner.


----------



## GGboy17 (Jul 12, 2017)

10 month Sulcata


----------



## Yuri Gagarin the Tort (Jul 12, 2017)

Awww look at that blurry little guy


----------



## Meganolvt (Jul 16, 2017)

Gary the leopard between my husband's giant feet.


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 17, 2017)

Meganolvt said:


> View attachment 212870
> Gary the leopard between my husband's giant feet.


So tiny!! <3


----------



## Raymo2477 (Jul 22, 2017)

Lil'Sebastian having some breakfast.


----------



## Taylor Brynn (Jul 22, 2017)

My little guy Simeon


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 22, 2017)

Taylor Brynn said:


> View attachment 213296
> 
> My little guy Simeon


Nice looking Russian!


----------



## the Turtle Shepherd (Jul 25, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Appx 30 year old female leopard:
> View attachment 180201
> 
> 
> ...


holy moly precious! I love them all  wow


----------



## the Turtle Shepherd (Jul 25, 2017)

Franklin'sMom said:


> Here's a few pictures of my 9 month old sulcata Franklin
> View attachment 180445
> View attachment 180446
> View attachment 180447
> ...


with duckies? get out of the pond! lol  the best ever still loling


----------



## the Turtle Shepherd (Jul 25, 2017)

Meganolvt said:


> View attachment 180255
> Roland!


lol  i have pugs too


----------



## GGboy17 (Jul 27, 2017)

My Sulcata Franklin


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 27, 2017)

GGboy17 said:


> My Sulcata Franklin
> View attachment 213747


Cute! Love the name!


----------



## rhondak (Jul 30, 2017)

My Russian Tortose, Boris. Enjoying the nice days outside.


----------

